# Knit hat on the needles -can I get your opinions please



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Usually don't do patterned items in varigated yarns, was just fiddling around and came up with this. Should I send it to the frog pond? Or finish and do the mitts to match?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

What could you possibly not like about that cute hat?! :thumbup:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

That's lovely finish it please.&#128515;


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

It's really pretty. Finish it.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

I like it. The cable stands out nicely. I would finish it and do the mitts. Pretty colors! Enjoy your creation!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you. I kind of liked it, but then, I AM a "strange ranger" according to my kids.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

(Is that a slip stitch that makes the lateral braid? I really like that design element.)


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

In this case the variation and cabling work well together......lovely work!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

knitwit549 said:


> Usually don't do patterned items in varigated yarns, was just fiddling around and came up with this. Should I send it to the frog pond? Or finish and do the mitts to match?


Hat is just lovely! Pattern, please? I love variegated yarn and mine would work for this hat!


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Very nice and with mitts to match would be great accessories.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Do finish it! Great design and I love the yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's pretty and will make a very nice set with matching mitts.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I love it. Finish it and show us the end products.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

It's gorgeous. Too bad the yarn is verigated, it takes away from the beautiful stitches. If you don't like it donate it to your local homeless shelter where it will be loved and much needed. Great knitting!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, it is a slip stitch for the lateral braid.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hat is just lovely! Pattern, please? I love variegated yarn and mine would work for this hat!


Thanks. It's one I made up and posted on jan. 6th. Don't know how to link to it, but it's under pictures as "gotta keep my noggin warm - knit hat. I did post the pattern further along. While making this one, I found 2 typos...line 27 should have knit 11 after the slip stitch. Line 54 should start with k10.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

It is begging to be finished! I love the colors and the cabling.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Thank you. I kind of liked it, but then, I AM a "strange ranger" according to my kids.


...the hat is OK ...... just finish it and relax!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Must finish it...it's lovely! Nice job and do make mitts to match.
:thumbup:


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

How cool is that! Do not give it to the frogs.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm NOT a fan of variegated yarn, but I really do like this hat. DON'T FROG! I love the design.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

knitwit549 said:


> Thanks. It's one I made up and posted on jan. 6th. Don't know how to link to it, but it's under pictures as "gotta keep my noggin warm - knit hat. I did post the pattern further along. While making this one, I found 2 typos...line 27 should have knit 11 after the slip stitch. Line 54 should start with k10.


TYSM-- I searched with your "gotta" line and found the hat pix, then found pattern on pg 7 or 8, I think. I;ve a friend who knits hats for grade school kids who don't have hats and she might like this one. And I like it, too!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

It's perfect just the way it is. The yarn suits the pattern.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Frog it? No way! If you finish it and don't like it, I'll take it--I think it's beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Thanks. It's one I made up and posted on jan. 6th. Don't know how to link to it, but it's under pictures as "gotta keep my noggin warm - knit hat. I did post the pattern further along. While making this one, I found 2 typos...line 27 should have knit 11 after the slip stitch. Line 54 should start with k10.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-228151-1.html

This is the original hat. I like your second one even more :thumbup:


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

Very nice.I


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Like everyone else - I like it. Keep going.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Continue knitting. The hat is very pretty. Will you please post the yarn source and colour. That is a very pretty colour combination.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Linday said:


> Continue knitting. The hat is very pretty. Will you please post the yarn source and colour. That is a very pretty colour combination.


Red heart super saver, color watercolor.


----------



## gbelle (Apr 27, 2013)

Keep it. It's beautiful!!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

The frog don't get it!!!!! NO FROGGING. And when you finish it will you please share this fantastic pattern?


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Definitely finish, I love what you have done so far!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Some verigated yarns are very busy but this one is not. I say finish it!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely hat! :thumbup:


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Please finish it, would love to see it finished, and please share the pattern


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Why would you do some aran work,which is so pretty and then think of ripping it out,if it looks beautiful to me surely you must see it's beauty too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's gorgeous, please finish it &#128158;


----------



## Kymbo (Aug 3, 2012)

No frogging it really lovely great colours


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Not the frog pond......continue and post picture when it is done...beautiful!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's wonderful, I love it!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Finish it! I love the hat and the yarn you chose.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

finish it! the cable design is showing up nicely!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Finish it please. Can you share the pattern? I would love to make it.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

It looks very pretty dont frog it.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm with you I don't normally like variegated for cables or patterns, but this is lovely. Please finish it and make the mitts to match.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Please don't throw it in the frog pond. The frogs won't appreciate how cute the hat is!

I love the design and colors and mitts to match would be wonderful!
Lyn in NC


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Much too cute to frog!


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Finish it for sure then post


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

It's beautiful. Do finish it.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

I love that


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

I would finish it. Usually variegated yarn is too busy for a pattern to show up, but this colour-way is softer and seem to be working up great. Good job.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Love it !Please finish and repost :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

It is lovely! I bet it will look great on someone!!!


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

This is a great hat. Finish and post a picture please.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Finish by all means. It is a beautiful hat, pattern-wise and color-wise.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it's beautiful and the design that you have chosen shows up wonderfully. Finish it for sure !!


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

What,s not to like. It is very eye-catching. Wear it with pride.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

finish it. looks great and such pretty colors


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

Definitely finish and do the mitts.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Finish it. I love it.


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

I like this very much and would like the pattern.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I love it and my vote is to finish it!


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Like it! It's quite unique. What yarn is that? Love the colors! Oops! Just read all 5 pages and found my answer. But I agree - don't frog it.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Jean Large said:


> Very nice and with mitts to match would be great accessories.


Go for it!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, Finish!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

What!!!!!! No frog pond deserves this one... I love it...no frog, please don't! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi knitwit549,

Lovely hat and mittens to matc would be outstanding!!

Would also like the pattern.

Thanks for sharing.

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

The hat is fabulous - please finish it and make the gloves - hope you will post the finished projects.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I love it! I hope you can share the pattern too!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Its lovely why would you thing of frogging ???????????


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I love it. Finish it and show us the end products.


I agree..


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I love it .
Can you post a pattern for us ?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I really like it...finish it and give it to someone special if you don't like it yourself!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I think it's lovely.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh go for the whole thing. It's beautiful


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

The soft colors do not detract from the lovely cable. It is terrific as is!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That is very pretty!


----------



## sharla2012 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love it


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Finish - it looks fantastic.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

OMG I love it!! Please finish and do the mitts :lol:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I love it! I think it looks just as nice as the original solid ones you made. Actually, I really like the colors in this variegated yarn. By the way, I just printed your pattern and even caught the corrections you added in a later post.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I wouldn't usually use varigated yarn with cable pattern but this seems to work wonderfully for some reason. Keep going. :thumbup:


----------



## chamal17 (Jul 18, 2014)

Definitely finish it and the matching mittens.


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

No frog for that one. It's a keeper. I would love to know where to find the pattern.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I love it!
Please do not Frog. 
With matching mittens you will be "stylin' "!


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

gramknits said:


> I love it! I think it looks just as nice as the original solid ones you made. Actually, I really like the colors in this variegated yarn. By the way, I just printed your pattern and even caught the corrections you added in a later post.


Where's the pattern? Did I miss it??


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

I LOVE IT!!! PLEASE finish it!!! Maybe I am seeing it differently than other folks but in that hat---with that variegated yarn ---I think the variegated colors have "fallen together" in pattern very attractively! sometimes variegated yarn can make a project downright ugly but NOT IN THIS HAT!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Definitely finish it and do the mitts! It's beautiful!


----------



## Gma Susan (Mar 24, 2014)

For sure, finish it!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

I love your hat- the color is lovely and so is the pattern! I wouldn't frog it. I'd make gloves or mittens to match.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Finish it. It looks great.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 
Do not send to frog pond. That is really nice.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Finish it. It's lovely!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Please write the pattern for us when you are finished. I like the colors. Are you going to top it with purple trim?


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

SO pretty! I'm not usually taken with stitch patterns in variegated yarn, but this works for me!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

This is where I found her pattern on an earlier post when she made it in a solid color. The download is the third post down this page with pattern corrections added near the bottom of the page.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-228151-8.html


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the way the colors "pooled".
My advice is to finish and do the mittens too.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

great hat!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice! Love the cables! Definitely finish it and make the mitts!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Keep it...don't frog it. Beautiful and thanks for the pattern.


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

hi knitwit, love the variegated hat what size needles did you use? couldn't find the size in the pattern. thanks Lorene


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Usually don't do patterned items in varigated yarns, was just fiddling around and came up with this. Should I send it to the frog pond? Or finish and do the mitts to match?


I would love the pattern please & thank you.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

By all means FINISH IT. I think the colors are great


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

finish and mitts -- that is beautiful


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Why would you frog this? It's great!

Hazel


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I love it! Finish the set. If you really hate it send it to me.;-)


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It is beautiful! I would finish it if I were you.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Like you, I don't do patterns in variegated yarns because I feel the pattern gets lost. But, in this case it is coming out very pretty. I would finish it if it were me.


----------



## smm_knit (Jan 27, 2011)

If you don't like it, I could give you my address. I love it.
Sandy


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

That is darling! Once it is finished, you will love it, I am sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

definitely finish it and wear it with pride. Lovely, lovely hat/design.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it looks wonderful! The design and the yarn complement but do not compete with one another! Go ahead and make a set!


----------



## Joyce Locklin (Apr 18, 2014)

Would you be so kind to attach the pattern instructions? I love it. Thanks!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I would never frog that. Lovely


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Finish---it's very nice.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I would love the pattern please & thank you.


This is where I found her pattern on an earlier post when she made it in a solid color. The download is the third post down this page with pattern corrections added near the bottom of the page.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-228151-8.html


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

I think it's beautiful! I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

why frog, it looks good


----------



## Ladishaw (Feb 26, 2014)

jvallas said:


> What could you possibly not like about that cute hat?! :thumbup:


Oh, keep going!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Greatstuff (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh please finish it looks great to me and I like the colors.
Nice pattern you are using there.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

BarbaraSD said:


> definitely finish it and wear it with pride. Lovely, lovely hat/design.


BarbaraSD your avatar is beautiful.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope you will post the pattern and any hints or advice you have about the hat.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

It is lovely - don't send it to the frog pond - waiting for the end product


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Me,too!


purl2diva said:


> I love it. Finish it and show us the end products.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Finish it and move on to the mittens.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I really like it. No frog pond for this one. I would love to have a pattern. I hope you will write a pattern. Finish and please show the finished product. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I definitely would not frog it. It is stunning! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't you dare frog that adorable hat. I love it.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

I really like it. The colours and pattern are a lovely combination.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It is very pretty, I would finish it for sure.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I LOVE it, the colors and the design. That's a lovely cable.


----------



## jennifer57 (Jan 27, 2011)

finish it def and do the mittens it is so so very pretty. I love it for me and I don't like hats.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I really like it! Finish hat and mitts!!


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

I think it's beautiful and unique. Finish it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

It is unique . If you don,t like it , can I have it.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

finish it ..it is beautiful


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I love it! You can send it to me if you like. :lol:


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

You picked the right pattern to do, its beautiful, love the stripes going down :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gwendolyn67 (Jun 27, 2014)

It's lovely! Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

Finish!


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Love the colors. Keep this, lovely.


----------



## Joyce Locklin (Apr 18, 2014)

I also would luv a copy of your pattern. Thank you. P.S. this is definately a keeper.... its lovely!


----------



## terbor (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice! You need to finish the set, you'll be happy you did, it's wonderful.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Not the pond for sure. Finish it. Looks great so far.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

jvallas said:


> What could you possibly not like about that cute hat?! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love it


----------



## lindapetz825 (Jul 14, 2014)

LOVE IT! Finish it!! Beautiful..


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Fantastic hat. Very classy.


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

LOVE it. Do not rip it out. It is beautiful.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice pattern and color choice...


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks like we all agree - finish it . It is really pretty!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks like we all agree - finish it . It is really pretty!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

I love the colors and the pattern is nice also. Please finish it and then show us the finished project.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It is gorgeous. You should finish it.


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

That's pretty!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Most certainly, finish this and also the mittens.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the encouragement. And now: TA DAAA. Drum roll, (lol). Here it is all finished. Someone very nicely gave link to find my hat pattern, and where to find typo corrections. 

For the mitts, super simple, cast on 30.
All wrong side rows are the same:

first mitt, k6, p1, k2, p8, k2, p1, k10

2nd mitt opposite: k10, p1, k2, p8, k2, p1, k6

All right side rows are the same except for the cable crossing rows.
1st mitt: k6, slip 1 as to purl with yarn in back, p2, k8, p2, slip 1 (as before), k10.

2nd mitt opposite: k10, slip 1, p2, k8, p2, slip 1, k6

Cable is worked same as hat. 2 st to cable needle, held to back, k2, k2 from cable needle, 2 st to cable needle held to front, k2, k2 from cable needle.

You can work the cables every 6th or 8th row, whichever looks best to you. 

I would love to see yours when done.


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

I think it's a keeper! Very nice.


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

Not only should you finish it and make gloves to match, but you should write the pattern down and share it with us. Your very creative and I love your idea.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the color of your yarn and your pattern too. Love it!!!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh definitely finish! It is beautiful!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Usually don't do patterned items in varigated yarns, was just fiddling around and came up with this. Should I send it to the frog pond? Or finish and do the mitts to match?


Please finish it and then write the directions or give us a link to the pattern.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't you dare frog it! It's adorable!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Finish it!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

I really like it too!


----------



## Mrs BBNof (Jan 13, 2013)

Love them. Have downloaded patterns for both and will give it a try. It is really cold here right now and a quick project like this would be fun and very useful. Thank you. Hope hubby is well and fully recovered.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Please finish it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope you finish it.
I am aggravated with myself for doing the same, but my pattern does not show up nearly as well as yours.
I am making a scarf and mitts to match that blasted hat!!! ; D


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I think it's lovely - colors are wonderful... make the mitts too!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you all. If you make the hat and/or mitts, please post pictures, I'd love to see them. I've just started another hat, with a change in the cable, I think I'm liking it, but still have to stop & think about which way to move the cable needle.


----------



## Read2Me (Jul 29, 2011)

I like it!!


----------



## LoriAnn (Jul 12, 2014)

I Love this hat, could I get the pattern to the mitts? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I think you have a winner here, everyone loves this pattern.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I would finish it, as it's pretty and love the colors.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jul 12, 2014)

Ooops!! I just found the pattern for the mitts, thank you!!


----------



## Gran O'Malley (Jul 19, 2014)

Just lovely. Definitely knit the matching mitts.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I love it in variegated yarn, normally I don't in a pattern like this


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I would really like to see it finished.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

cgcharles said:


> I would really like to see it finished.


Finished hat & mitts on page 11.


----------



## chamal17 (Jul 18, 2014)

Page 11 of what. I'd like to see the set!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

chamal17 said:


> Page 11 of what. I'd like to see the set!


Page 11 of this topic/thread/post. Near the top, you should see numbers between << >> . Clicking on << takes you back one page, >> forward one page. Clicking on a number takes you to that page. In front of the <<.....>> it says "go to page". It is also at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Greatstuff (Jan 15, 2012)

What a lovely set and thank you every much for the pattern. Keep up the great work.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## chamal17 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for posting the patterns for this beautiful set.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

You are very welcome. Hope you post pictures if you make them.


----------



## knit1purl1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Definately finish. Looks good to me.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

VERY cute!


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

i love the pattern and the colours


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

What's not to like ? Keep on keeping on!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it! Finish it and post a photo.


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

I love the yarn you are using and your cable is so different. Love this hat, do please finish!


----------



## Downtonature (Jun 7, 2011)

You have got to finish your hat -- so cute!!! Make mittens to match, too!!!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks great, finish it.


----------



## lindapetz825 (Jul 14, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## kassnerluci (Apr 26, 2011)

just lovely pls finish it


----------



## kassnerluci (Apr 26, 2011)

I really like it so much. could u pls share the pattern. thank u


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's where to find hat directions, and the mitts/fingerless glove thingys are in this thread, on page 11

This is where I found her pattern on an earlier post when she made it in a solid color. The download is the third post down this page with pattern corrections added near the bottom of the page.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-228151-8.html


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Didn't you get the MEMO?? Frogs aren't wearing hats this winter . hehehehehe
Nothing wrong with that hat. Love the color. By all means finish the set.

Great JOB!!!!!!!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Finish it! It is going to be fantastic and please repost the set when it is finished. The yarn is perfect for this pattern, I think. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Me. I LIKE IT!


----------



## kassnerluci (Apr 26, 2011)

I love your hat and the colours. Could u please share the pattern with me. thank u. My e=mail is [email protected]


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

kassnerluci said:


> I love your hat and the colours. Could u please share the pattern with me. thank u. My e=mail is [email protected]


This is where to find it. By the way, if you have time to edit your post, please remove your email, they say it isn't always safe to post that.

This is where I found her pattern on an earlier post when she made it in a solid color. The download is the third post down this page with pattern corrections added near the bottom of the page.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-228151-8.html


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Do not frog that!!!It is very pretty. Finish it and make the matching mitts.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it is gorgeous!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> Do finish it! Great design and I love the yarn.


DITTO!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

finish it and do the mitts to match! It is gorgeous!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I like it and the yarn. Finish it


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

For some reason, this hat looks even better in the variegated yarn! Usually solids are better for cables and such but I love this one best.

It's a fabulous hat!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my! That is beautiful, and I'm a big fan of variegated yarns! If no one likes it, please send it to me! :thumbup:


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

this is about a post from july I really like the hat did you make up the pattern ? Is the pattern available? Thank you Margaret


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

MICKMAR said:


> this is about a post from july I really like the hat did you make up the pattern ? Is the pattern available? Thank you Margaret


Thanks Margaret . If you go to page 7 of this thread, I think someone posted the link to the pattern.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Works for me. Yes, sometimes the design gets lost in variegated yarn but not this time.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

This is a great hat. Glad you didn't send it to the frog pond, and the mitts are great too.


----------

